# Elk Rifle



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Amigos,

I know that much has been written about the best caliber for the every possible situation; and I've read a lot of it. But I thought I'd be selfish and ask for your opinions on my specific situation. 

I'm newer to hunting big game, but I managed to take my first buck last year with my Remington model 700 in 270 win. This year I'll be elk hunting and I'm wondering about the best gun for me.

Now, before you go off, I'm aware that my 270 will kill a bull (and I may ask it to this fall). I'm aware that shot placement is more important than caliber. I'm aware that there are a variety of loads for each caliber that all have their own ballistic profile. 

Let's just say that I'm itching to buy a new rifle that is exclusive for elk hunting (I won't be selling my 270). Let's also say that I'm sticking with Remington 700 to make it easy. And let's say that while I'm asking a technical question, I'm only partially asking about the technical stuff, because my experience level will not bring out the minor differences in performance; I'm as interested in what you guys think is cool/appropriate/wont make my look like a hippie/newbie. What caliber should I buy?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Get something other than a Remington 700... then you can really agonize over a bunch of details that don't actually make any difference! Don't get me wrong, I totally support what you're doing; but a guy sitting on a .270 Rem 700 and asking to get something new? Get whatever the heck you want! Just keep wandering around until something calls your name. A Ruger No.1? A Scout Rifle in .308? A Sako in .338? Something stamped .375 Holland and Holland? How about any of a million AR-10 designs? You always have the .270 for back-up so go with whatever pulls at your heartstrings. Other people and practicality be damned. If you wanted practical, you'd own a Rem 700 in .270... which you do!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

And whats wrong with old hippies:hippie:


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I was in the exact same situation a few years ago with the exact same Remington 700 in 270.

I bought a Tikka T3 Hunter Stainless in 300 wsm and love it. I really like my Remington, but it doesn't shoot nearly as well as my Tikka.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

For an elk specific rifle for a guy who already has a 270, I would go with an all weather 700 in one of the following Calibers: 300 Win, 338 Win, 300 RUM, 338 RUM. If you wanted to be really cool you could find a 700 Classic in 35 Whelen. Anything in 7MM or the lighter 30's will pretty much duplicate your 270. If you want to go bigger, go WAaaaaay bigger.----SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

trclements said:


> I bought a Tikka T3 Hunter Stainless in 300 wsm and love it. I really like my Remington, but it doesn't shoot nearly as well as my Tikka.


Remove that Rem stock, grind off the barrel bump in the channel. Replace stock. Now go shoot sub MOA groups. 

My 270 shot ~3moa ... ground off that stupid bump and it turned into a tack driver.

-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I bought a remington 700 ADL in 30-06 in 1993 and have been trying to talk myself into a new big game rifle for the last 20 or so years and ya know what--I really can't improve on what I have and I don't think you can either. So my advice would be to put that money towards some really nice glass (Leupold VXIII or better) and some ammo and really learn your gun. Spend your $ on experiences and not extra play toys--you can't lose your experiences, plus when your kids inherit all your guns when your dead they are just going to sell em anyway--dang kids!

OR go buy a 338 win mag--those are super cool and are the 'king of the elk calibers'. It will look nice in your gun cabinet--all mine look super nice collecting dust


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep, nothing better to convince you that a 270 is a great elk rifle than to buy a 338.-------SS


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

When I was 14 my dad took me to an ogden pawn shop and bought me a Savage model 99E 308 win for my first rifle. I killed every deer and elk for the next 20 years of my hunting career with a Savage 99 of various models but always a 308 win. Why? It just worked for me. A few years ago I got an itch to finally broaden my horizons and get something with more reach specifically with elk in mind. The Rem 700 all weather stock in 300 win mag just called out to me and I LOVE it. My advice would be like Troopers. Just go get whatever calls out to you. Unless you sell it; that trusty 700 270 will be ready and waiting.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Go handle a few rifles, feel the way they fit you. Test the trigger. Buy it. 

Honestly my only advice is to buy a fairly common caliber that won't break the bank to shoot. Unless you reload, I'd stick with something like a .308, .30-06, .300 WM, or a .300 WSM. Not because they are bsllistically superior, but because you can easily find ammo and practice with it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since you have a 270 I would go for a few bore sizes larger. Any of the .338's would do for extended reach and knock down power. I am partial to the .340 Weatherby and mine will shoot moa groups as long as I can stand shooting it. It is what I used on my Africa Safari and while I felt over gunned on a couple of the animals I didn't on the rest as far as the ranges that I was shooting at.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

For an Elk specific caliber go a fast .30 or any of the bigger bores. As for the rifle, pick one that matches your hunting method, a nice Kimber Mountain Accent for a hiker or maybe an Accu Mark for a ridge sitter or another 700 if that's all the budget allows.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Might as well get a 338 lapua just in case the elk is over a mile away. Bad part is it takes up half a paycheck just to buy a box of ammo. I actually went with a 338 win mag for my bison hunt last year and plan on using it on my elk hunt this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Shunter said:


> Might as well get a 338 lapua just in case the elk is over a mile away. Bad part is it takes up half a paycheck just to buy a box of ammo. I actually went with a 338 win mag for my bison hunt last year and plan on using it on my elk hunt this year.


Anymore you need to reload if you want to shoot.

I figured out the cost of my reloaded ammo for my safari and it came to less than $1.00 a round. Factory rounds were $100.00 for a box of 20 with the same bullet


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

If you want a new rifle, get one! Sure, the 270 you have will definitely do the trick, but so will plenty others. Personally, I don't mind the 338 WM. I won't say it's the most pleasant round to shoot, but it sure knocks the snot out of whatever you point it at (Including the guy behind the trigger at times :grin.

When I'm done with med school and get back West, I'll be toting a 338 WM for elk hunts.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

> You always have the .270 for back-up so go with whatever pulls at your heartstrings. Other people and practicality be damned. If you wanted practical, you'd own a Rem 700 in .270... which you do!


Thanks Trooper. The .270 is very practical. I love mine.



> And whats wrong with old hippies


Dunkem, It's the smell!



> I bought a Tikka T3 Hunter Stainless in 300 wsm and love it.


trclements, I've heard great things about the the Tikka for the money, and I love stainless. My .270 is a stainless barrel. I think I'd own a Tikka today if it had a tougher name.



> For an elk specific rifle for a guy who already has a 270, I would go with an all weather 700 in one of the following Calibers: 300 Win, 338 Win, 300 RUM, 338 RUM. If you wanted to be really cool you could find a 700 Classic in 35 Whelen. Anything in 7MM or the lighter 30's will pretty much duplicate your 270. If you want to go bigger, go WAaaaaay bigger.----SS


Thanks SS, How much of difference do you notice between a 300 and a 338?



> Spend your $ on experiences and not extra play toys


Airborne, Great advice, and I may do just that. Some might say that "you'll have nothing to show for it", but I find that cool experience last better than cool things.



> When I was 14 my dad took me to an ogden pawn shop and bought me a Savage model 99E 308 win for my first rifle.


3arabians, My dad has a Savage 99 in 250-3000 that he got from my grandpa. He killed his first deer with it a million years ago. I don't know what I'd do with it, but I'm working like crazy to position myself to inherit it over my brothers.



> Unless you reload, I'd stick with something like a .308, .30-06, .300 WM, or a .300 WSM. Not because they are bsllistically superior, but because you can easily find ammo and practice with it.


Thanks Bax. I don't reload, but I'm hoping to make friends with someone who does.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

> I am partial to the .340 Weatherby and mine will shoot moa groups as long as I can stand shooting it.


Critter, I appreciate your comments. I'll look at the .340 Weatherby. Shooting tight groups at the range is fun, but when it comes to hunting I'm less worried about whether my rifle will shoot moa groups and more worried about controlling my heavy breathing, adrenaline, racing heart.



> or another 700 if that's all the budget allows.


Thanks Cooky, So far my 700 shoots better than I do. I haven't yet found interest in long-range hunting; I think I might be going the other direction and trying to learn bowhunting in the next few years.



> I actually went with a 338 win mag for my bison hunt last year and plan on using it on my elk hunt this year.


Thanks Shunter, good luck on the elk hunt. Does the recoil from the 338 bother your accuracy?



> When I'm done with med school and get back West, I'll be toting a 338 WM for elk hunts.


waspocrew, I once heard a wise man (ski lift operator) say, "If you can afford to go to college, then you don't need to." Good luck in med school; I'm sure we are growing a huge bull out here for your graduation present.


----------



## Fishhuntthendie (Feb 27, 2014)

Fishspook, 
Welcome to the hunting/rifle purchasing addiction. I have spent more than 30 years asking the same question you just did...only difference is I started with a 7X57 Mauser (now a .260 Remington) 32 years ago....and now the safe has 30+ rifles in it and each time I bring one home....the wife says...."so what does this gun do that all others can't?" The point being, if you love to hunt and shoot, you will eventually acquire more rifles..if nothing else because they are fun to shoot and tinker with. I have at least 10 different manufacturers represented in my safe currently. For years, I was partial to Remington but their quality control and triggers have gone down hill in the past 5+ years. Personally have a Rem 700 in .260 Remington that "slamfired" when shutting the bolt hard and now Remington has replaced all of my triggers on numerous rifles, for free, because several others reported having the same problem. So..for the price, I think you can currently do better than Remington. I agree with trclements on his recommendation both for caliber and for manufacturer. I have several Tikka T3s in Stainless and they all shoot .50 groups or better with handloads and submoa with good factory ammo. For the price, Tikka's have the best trigger in any over the counter rifle. If you don't believe me, go to Sportsman's Warehouse, ask to dry fire an assortment of rifles, and see or yourself. If you want to jump from a $600 rifle to $1,000 the Sako A7 Big Game Hunter is superb. (Sako makes Tikka) I have numerous fast .30s and though I love my 300 RUM and 300 WM and I have made some very long kill shots with them, my Tikka in 300 WSM is inevitably the gun I reach for when chasing elk, deer and anything in between. Light weight, shorter barrel, super accurate, and if you shoot a 168 grain Barnes TTSX through it at 3050 to 3100 fps there isn't an elk around that you can't take with a well-placed shot. Just my 2 cents after 30 years of trying to answer the same question. I hope you enjoy your new rifle. PS..get an aftermarket Bell and Carlson stock for the Tikka with the aluminum bedding block and glass bed the action. I do suggest reloading but the Federal Fusion ammo shoots very well in a Tikka.

Trent


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fishspook said:


> ................................................I'm as interested in what you guys think is cool/appropriate/wont make my look like a hippie/newbie. What caliber should I buy?


What I think is cool is to be able to hone your outdoor skills in such a manner you can get so close to an elk that it doesn't matter what caliber you have.

.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So many options...so why limit yourself to the most over rated rifle in the world as the 700? I owned two and my happiest days with each were when sold. They were both terribly inaccurate and the 30-06 had really heavy recoil. Certainly, hundreds of thousands of people use them and love them and have done for decades, however that doesn't speak at all to its own merits. I have since been converted to the world of Savage for just a little more money and decreased my MOA to about a third as much with much more tolerable recoil. These are just my thoughts and my experience. I think the best way to know is to shoot some, kind of hard to know what you like by just feeling them w/o any idea of accuracy, recoil, etc. The Browning A Bolt and X Bolt are both superior options too in a similar price range. What is it that you like about the 700? Just the tradition?
As to caliber, too many to list. I personally like the Winchester Short Mags, but there are tons of options. I like the 300 WSM for the ballistics and the way that I can use the same 308 bullets to reload many other calibers, but everyone's priorities are a bit different. When people suggest the big bores I always think of the study done on accuracy as it relates to recoil. Statistically speaking accuracy declines as recoil increases. Much of that is due to recoil creating flinching, etc.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

7mm. A very, very common caliber. You can find those rounds in about almost any hardware and sporting goods store around.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

No one has mentioned the 325 WSM? Has the recoil of a 300 WM but very closely resembles the ballistics of a 338 WM. If you want the best of both worlds low recoil and hard hitting. I have wanted a 325 WSM for some time now.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Option 1 - Use the .270 and buy a Muzzleloader or Bow

Option 2 - Buy a .338, because you can also take it to Alaska. 

Option 3 - Buy an awesome scope instead


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i've found similar results to hugh with my remington 700's that were made withing the last 10 years. i've sold my last 700 and it was a 30-06 that seemed to have more felt recoil than others i've shot. i may buy another in the future but it will only be to pirate the action for a build.

i currently have a savage 111 270 that is my low recoil good shooter. i took my first elk with it and my wife will be using it this year to hopefully take her's. 

i last winter i purchased a tikka t3 270 wsm. great gun out of the box. i have decent glass on it, a cheek pad and usually bipod. it shoots .15-.50" groups at 100 yards with my reloads and .75" groups with store bought. i have not glass bedded or changed the recoil lug yet. this purchase was for more retained energy down range, though i believe the 270 win would do anything i would ask the wsm to do. it just may do it a hair better.

My do all big game caliber is a mark V 300 weatherby that has a muzzle break on it. i am somewhat recoil sensitive and found my groups shrink greatly ( to .50-.75" avg) by finding ways to manage or reduce the felt recoil. i don't like loud rifles when hunting so i try to balance all that together with respect to the game and area i'm hunting. for my antelope hunt, i'm taking the tikka for longer range and less meat damage than the larger caliber. 

i picked both the 30 cal and 277 because i can reload the same projectiles and use the same neck bushings. they are perfect for the game i hunt.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd like to thank everyone for their contribution. That is what make this forum fun. There are a lot of opinions here and some of them contradict others, which is to be expected in the world of opinions. If I try to summarize the more common themes that I'm getting, it would sound like this:

1. "Fishspook, Stop whining and stick with the .270. You probably aren't that good at shooting it anyway, and now you are starting to sound like a skinny pants wearing millenial that has never bought anything for himself and is crying because he doesn't have a different rifle for each day of the week."

2. "Fishspook, You have the smaller caliber covered, so go bigger. Get a .338, but just know that it might kick the crap out of you and you'll end up using your .270 anyway."

3. "Fishspook, My favorite caliber for elk is 300wsm."

4. "Fishspook, Your Rem 700 isn't as cool as you think."

Okay, that is what I have so far. I hope I'm not just stirring the pot now, but I've never started a thread that went 3 pages before .


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

fishspook said:


> 2. "Fishspook, You have the smaller caliber covered, so go bigger. Get a .338, but just know that it might kick the crap out of you and you'll end up using your .270 anyway."


My grandfather's .338 with a brake kicks like a .270. Really is quite pleasant to shoot but I feel for the guy at the bench next to me! My .30-06 with a 180gr bullet has more felt recoil.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will add a vote for the Tikka.


As for caliber, tough to say. I am a big 7mm guy. Since your .270 will feel very similar to you, any 300 might be fun for you for elk(RM, wsm, ultra). They also give you the ability to expand on your shooting ranges and game options if you decide.

I will give you advice I haven't seen yet. I don't know your money situation, but some 1-off calibers, or large 300, 300 ultra, 338 will be expensive. Some may have less options. Wby will be a kick in the butt for you if you don't reload. I always recommend going to your local sporting store, the one that you will buy ammo in a pinch from, and see what they have. Then go to sportsmans or some big name and see what they have. Selection and price can be a big factor for some people. As much as I am not a 30-06 guy, for elk and practicality they are great. If your gas station carried 1 box of ammo, I would bet it would be 30-06. You can also buy all the high end factory for half of calibers like 300 and 7mm.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No one is going to mention a 45-70?


-DallanC


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

DallanC said:


> No one is going to mention a 45-70?
> 
> -DallanC


Yes, I will: 45-70.

You can even get a bolt action, a Siamese Mauser conversion, but a more natural choice is a lever action or a single shot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

massmanute said:


> Yes, I will: 45-70.
> 
> You can even get a bolt action, a Siamese Mauser conversion, but a more natural choice is a lever action or a single shot.


I actually think that a .45-70 double rifle would be the cats meow to have.

http://www.emf-company.com/store/pc/Kodiak-Mark-IV-Double-Rifle-c140.htm


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Went back and read your post again starting this thread.



fishspook said:


> ...I'm as interested in what you guys think is cool/appropriate/wont make my look like a hippie/newbie. What caliber should I buy?


Answer is easy - get the biggest bad a** caliber you can find that won't make you look like an uncool inappropriate hippie/newbie.

Get a .416 Rigby and be done with it. :mrgreen:

You've received some good advice, now go shopping.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> No one has mentioned the 325 WSM? Has the recoil of a 300 WM but very closely resembles the ballistics of a 338 WM. If you want the best of both worlds low recoil and hard hitting. I have wanted a 325 WSM for some time now.


Dang it Doug, now you've got me questioning my plans for my future 338 WM! :grin: I am a fan of the short mags and not having to deal with a belt... the only gripe I have with the 325 WSM is the less than spectacular bullet selection in 8mm pills. Seems like to go to in that round is a 200 grain Accubond, where I'd prefer to be at least a 225 Accubond.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Critter said:


> I actually think that a .45-70 double rifle would be the cats meow to have.
> 
> http://www.emf-company.com/store/pc/Kodiak-Mark-IV-Double-Rifle-c140.htm


Or the EAA/Baikal 45-70 double gun for a lot less money.






http://www.tactical-life.com/firearms/eaa-baikal-45-70-workingmans-double-rifle/#eaa-12


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Ruger #1 in 458 Lott is kinda cool.------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You should buy this:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/120553-blaser-k-95-a.html


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Bax* said:


> You should buy this:
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/120553-blaser-k-95-a.html


Thats a pretty sexy piece of iron. I'm kind of surprised it isn't your go to for everything small and large.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> My grandfather's .338 with a brake kicks like a .270. Really is quite pleasant to shoot but I feel for the guy at the bench next to me! My .30-06 with a 180gr bullet has more felt recoil.


:amen: I am with you, I have a factory radial brake on one that is very tolerable for everyone, but those with the side exhaust huge ports....GADzewks, the fillings in my molars rattle for a week. I just take a break and get away from those guys. No wonder many guides dont allow them.

The 325 WSM is one that crossed my mind, but it is very rare, it took me several months just to find a cartridge for my collection, but not a bad option...if you reload.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 2 Model 700's in .270 and both have and will continue to take elk.

That being said, I bought a new Browning X-Bolt Stainless in 7mm RM because I wanted to sling 160gr projectiles at elk...that and I really wanted it. 

I would not hesitate to use the .270 though cause it kills stuff dead.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Since I don't want to be one upped, I will say you should just go for the gusto and get a .50 cal. Great for elk. Pretty much will be a one shot kill/bleed out no matter where you hit them.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

fish,
why not put together a list of all the caliber and model guns you want to own over a lifetime. take a look down that list at which one you'd like to take elk hunting most and buy that one. wait 6 months to a year and pick a different game animal or objective and repeat. you'll be happy in the long run but you may not have a wife still.


a lot has been mentioned about recoil here. very few people have become tolerant of recoil by shooting big mangums first. most started with a 22lr and worked their way up slow enough that they never developed the magnum flinch. i saw this demonstrated by two different people shooting revolvers. it was sort of a friendly barrel pointed down range sort of russian roulette. when they landed on an empty chamber one of them flinched hard. the one that started with better fundamentals on lesser calibers just clicked right on through to the next round without having to re-aim. 

if you'd like to shoot my 300wby with a brake or my 270 wsm w/o, just let me know. i usually have a mid week day to get out and shoot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fishspook said:


> Hi Amigos,
> 
> I know that much has been written about the best caliber for the every possible situation; and I've read a lot of it. But I thought I'd be selfish and ask for your opinions on my specific situation.
> 
> ...


This old hippie has 3 questions:

1) Will you be backpacking in for the hunt?

2) Road hunting?

3) Did you now they sell meat at a grocery store?

top of the page, piece a cake


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fishreaper said:


> Thats a pretty sexy piece of iron. I'm kind of surprised it isn't your go to for everything small and large.


It is pretty cool honestly. I just want to sell it so I can go to Vegas and put it all on black.


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> This old hippie has 3 questions:
> 
> 1) Will you be backpacking in for the hunt?
> 
> ...


Wyogoob,

I'm not sure if I'm completely up on the definitions, but my intention is to drive about as far as my pickup will take me, then strap on a day pack and hike to get up to a good vantage point, glass, then stalk. I'm in good shape and I can hike several miles in tough country in a day (but I'll be stiff the next day). I'll hike back out the same day. I don't really know any other way. Is that road hunting?

I don't understand the grocery store piece. That sounds like something a hunter would say to someone if they felt that person wasn't up to the challenge of legally and ethically harvesting game. I can see how you might be thinking that since I did sink to the level of utter irresponsibility and immaturity when I showed the audacity to ask a such a dumb question. If that's the case, I won't hold it against you; I've really enjoyed all that you've written about food prep and Wyoming antelope over the last few years. Despite your need identify the swine as such, you're still very willing to cast him your pearls. That makes you good man Wyogoob, you old hippie. Thanks for showing interest in my thread.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fishspook said:


> Wyogoob,
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm completely up on the definitions, but my intention is to drive about as far as my pickup will take me, then strap on a day pack and hike to get up to a good vantage point, glass, then stalk. I'm in good shape and I can hike several miles in tough country in a day (but I'll be stiff the next day). I'll hike back out the same day. I don't really know any other way. Is that road hunting?
> 
> I don't understand the grocery store piece. That sounds like something a hunter would say to someone if they felt that person wasn't up to the challenge of legally and ethically harvesting game. I can see how you might be thinking that since I did sink to the level of utter irresponsibility and immaturity when I showed the audacity to ask a such a dumb question. If that's the case, I won't hold it against you; I've really enjoyed all that you've written about food prep and Wyoming antelope over the last few years. Despite your need identify the swine as such, you're still very willing to cast him your pearls. That makes you good man Wyogoob, you old hippie. Thanks for showing interest in my thread.


Oh, OK. I was kinda lookin' for two "yes" and one No" answers.

I don't much about road hunting or pearls, sorry.

Get a big thunderboomer. Ya gotta have a cannon, a magnum something-or-other. And then let it all hang out and go with longer-than-yer-magazine projectiles with 4 capital letters.

Good luck.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I would opt for a .416 Rigby, that way when you shoot an elk it's already field dressed for you


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I would opt for a .416 Rigby, that way when you shoot an elk it's already field dressed for you


No way, 416 Barrett or nothing!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

DallanC said:


> No one is going to mention a 45-70?
> 
> -DallanC


Actuality I believe it was the 40-82 that was sold as the elk gun. 8)

Dallan, aren't you the one that posted the vid about the elk taken with the 243 about two states away?

If you want something that shoots flat and hits hard you could always get a 7mm Mag... And a Subaru...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup. 688, watch it in slow motion, you can see the crazy high trajectory of that bullet.






-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Personally, I've taken more elk with my grandpa's .270 than any other gun. Then my muzzleloader and my .300 weatherby mag are tied. They all kill them dead. The .270 is just a slick gun. get a good high performance bullet and enjoy. but if you are looking to get another toy, by all means! 
I'm in the process of moving to Alaska and I haven't felt compelled at all to get a bigger rifle than my .300 wby, plenty of guys shoot moose and brown bears with this gun. Did great for my bison!


----------

